# I need help fast



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi im in dire need. I am building face frame cabinets. But I can't seem to get my pocket hole jig to work. Any ideas how to fix it. Im using 1 1/4" wood screws. Wood is 3/4" poplar. Some widths ranging from 1 1/2" - 2" if my jig won't work can I just nail them together them nail them to the frame? Please help. A phone call would be nice if someone would walk me through. Just email me and ill send my number. [email protected]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what's not working?*

Can you drill the holes OK?
Will the screws start and drive down OK?
Do the pieces move when you're trying to screw them together?
What's the issue?
:blink:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Guess you wearn't fast enough...*



woodnthings said:


> Can you drill the holes OK?
> Will the screws start and drive down OK?
> Do the pieces move when you're trying to screw them together?
> What's the issue?
> :blink:



3 min. Your gettin slow... :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> 3 min. Your gettin slow... :laughing:


That's funny.:laughing::laughing:


















.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

purplenurple said:


> Hi im in dire need. I am building face frame cabinets. But I can't seem to get my pocket hole jig to work. Any ideas how to fix it. Im using 1 1/4" wood screws. Wood is 3/4" poplar. Some widths ranging from 1 1/2" - 2" if my jig won't work can I just nail them together them nail them to the frame? Please help. A phone call would be nice if someone would walk me through. Just email me and ill send my number. [email protected]



Hmmm...pocket screw problems. My suggestion is don't use them. Do the corners with a half lap...they'll never come apart.








 







.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

They are busting. And screws coming through back of wood. I will never use pocket holes again


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

I use pocket screws all the time. Can you explain what you mean by the jig is not working? It's a pretty straight forward process. Blind guess here....is the collar set wrong on the bit so that its not drilling the wood? Have you successfully used a pocket hole jig before? Let US know and I'm sure we can help.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Its drilling. Im guessing my depth is wrong on the jig not the drill bit. Yes I've used one before but didn't set it up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

purplenurple said:


> Its drilling. Im guessing my depth is wrong on the jig not the drill bit. Yes I've used one before but didn't set it up.


That's your problem. Stop what you are doing, set it up right and it will work just fine.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have it right adjusted height of jig. Took some tweaking. Poplar still bust sometimes though.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

purplenurple said:


> Thanks everyone. I have it right adjusted height of jig. Took some tweaking. Poplar still bust sometimes though.


Are you using 1-1/4" coarse or fine thread screws? :smile:


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Course.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

There's your problem. Poplar is a hardwood and you should be using the fine thread screws. :smile:


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure I agree with that. I work almost exclusively with polar now and only use the coarse screws. The fine strip out too easy. I use fine on maple. I am wondering if he is pocket drilling the right piece of wood. he should be drilling the rails and screwing them to the stiles. if by chance he is doing it the other way he could be ripping off the wood from the stiles long grain. If he is using the positioning vise grip clamp with the large pads that would also keep splitting and movement down to a minimum.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I am using that clamp yes but two screws hold mine together. Also im running my side pieces all the way and pocket drilling the pieces that run horizontal. Except my middle uprights where my doors and drawer fronts meet. If I knew how to post a pic here I'd do it. Is this right? Little too late now but ill know next time


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds like your doing it right and its never too late to learn. that is why I am here too. there are a lot of experienced people here who are willing to help and share that experience. Posting pics is easy. 
1- take pic on your phone
2- email it to your pc
3- save it in a file
4- when you post here dont do the quick reply use the "go advanced" button
5- there will be a section a little lower down that says "manage attachments"
6- there will be I believe 4 buttons that say something like download on them
7- click the button and it will take you to your pc files
8- find the pics you took and just double click them
9- after you are done selecting hit the upload button to the right
10- after that post your posting (dont forget to add your wording in just like a regular message)

All of this will help us help you when you have a problem and it will give you a chance to show off your work.

Good luck,

-John


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Thx ill post when I can


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used the fine screws on the buffet I recently finished building (5 cabinets total). All face frames were assembled with pocket screws and attached to the carcases with the screws. Not a single break out or crack.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

frames n screws


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you using pocket screws or drywall screws? :huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Are you using pocket screws or drywall screws? :huh:


They look like drywall screws.








 







.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

not sheetrock screws no these are wood screws i guess with a 1/4 clear shank before the thread starts its what we screw our cabinets together with out in the field


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You might try using the correct pocket screws next time. :yes:


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

what is the name by which they are commonly called and where can they be purchased?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pocket Screws...*

http://www.mcfeelys.com/search/pocket+screws :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I see your problem. The screws you are using will continue to dig into the hole thus allowing the point to penetrate further and...well you know the rest.
By using the correct screws with the flat shoulders, that won't happen.

Don't worry. You are getting some valuable experience, which is what you get when you don't get what you expected in the first place.


----------



## msbeal (Oct 3, 2010)

*Poplar*



mdntrdr said:


> There's your problem. Poplar is a hardwood and you should be using the fine thread screws. :smile:


Poplar is certainly classified as a 'hard wood' but density wise it's one of the softest of 'hard woods'. 

Janka Scale of Hardness 
Poplar 540
Fir 660
Pine 690
Red Oak 1290
Crazy African stuff almost 4,000

The Hard or Soft wood designation is assigned by whether the tree's seeds have a shell around them or not and not by density. (sadly for us woodworkers)

I'd test course threaded screws on poplar.


----------

